# [S]uche Star Wars Trilogie² auf DVD oder BluRay



## Kreon (19. Mai 2014)

*[S]uche Star Wars Trilogie² auf DVD oder BluRay*

Suche alle Teile der Star Wars Trilogie auf DVD oder BluRay. Biete nen 10% Rabattgutschein auf ein mir unbekanntes Steamgame und vielleicht ein bisschen Geld, wenn ihr nett fragt.


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2014)

hmmm, ich könnte die Klassiche Trilogie auf VHS anbieten


----------



## Kreon (19. Mai 2014)

mit oder ohne VCR?


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2014)

des war eh scherz 
Ich hab keinen Recorder mehr, aber die Kasetten kann man doch nicht einfach so wegwerfen


----------



## Kreon (19. Mai 2014)

Schade, dass das nicht ernst gemeint war. Ich hätte gerne 15 Euro Versand für einen Rekorder und 3 VHS Bänder bezahlt.
Sind sie wenigstens selbst aufgenommen. Dann hoffentlich noch MIT den Werbeblöcken. Es gibt nichts schöneres als 15 Jahre alte Werbung anzuschauen.


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Schade, dass das nicht ernst gemeint war. Ich hätte gerne 15 Euro Versand für einen Rekorder und 3 VHS Bänder bezahlt.
> Sind sie wenigstens selbst aufgenommen. Dann hoffentlich noch MIT den Werbeblöcken. Es gibt nichts schöneres als 15 Jahre alte Werbung anzuschauen.


 
nein, das sind sogar richtige Kaufkasetten 
aber was ist denn mit der DVD Box auf Amazon verkehrt?


----------



## Kreon (19. Mai 2014)

Es gibt nur eine BluRay mit allen Teilen. Die DVD Box gibt es nur zweigeteilt. EInmal I-III und dann noch IV-VI. Dann bin ich preislich ja fast bei der BluRay Version.
Ich dachte ich kann hier ein dummes Forenmitglied mit meinem Steamgutschein über den Tisch ziehen.


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eine BluRay mit allen Teilen. Die DVD Box gibt es nur zweigeteilt. EInmal I-III und dann noch IV-VI. Dann bin ich preislich ja fast bei der BluRay Version.
> Ich dachte ich kann hier ein dummes Forenmitglied mit meinem Steamgutschein über den Tisch ziehen.


 
ach so beide, ich dachte nur die Klassische
nja, die alten Kasetten sind halt schon im Müll, glaube ich


----------



## Kreon (19. Mai 2014)

duu hast die neuen Teile auf VHS gekauft? Damals gabs doch schon DVD.


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2014)

naaa, nur EP1. weil ich damals noch kein DVD hatte, nur die Klassische Trilogie zusätzlich auf VHS, bzw. alles natürlich auf DVD und dabei bleibts auch, immerhin wurschtelt da der Lucas Schorsch nimmer rum


----------



## golani79 (19. Mai 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> duu hast die neuen Teile auf VHS gekauft? Damals gabs doch schon DVD.


 
Habe auch Episode I, IV, V und VI auf VHS - davor hatte ich noch keinen DVD Player


----------



## MichaelG (19. Mai 2014)

Kommt auch darauf an was man will. Von der klassischen Triologie gibts ja afaik auch mindestens 2 verschiedene Fassungen. Wobei die Urfassung wohl kaum noch auf DVD oder Bluray gepreßt wurde. Ich hab jedenfalls noch die VHS-Version der klassischen Triologie in der 1. Edtion und eine der überarbeiteten Fassungen (afaik die aktuell letzte) als Bluray in der Complete-Edition.


----------



## Kreon (19. Mai 2014)

Schön für euch, und von wem bekomme ich nun die Filme? 
Würde die alte Trilogie sogar auf VHS nehmen, wenn die Bänder noch funktionieren. Also falls die jemand zu verschenken hat, immer her damit. Wird bestimmt lustig mal wieder ein Film mit Bildflimmern zu sehen.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kommt auch darauf an was man will. Von der klassischen Triologie gibts ja afaik auch mindestens 2 verschiedene Fassungen. Wobei die Urfassung wohl kaum noch auf DVD oder Bluray gepreßt wurde. Ich hab jedenfalls noch die VHS-Version der klassischen Triologie in der 1. Edtion und eine der überarbeiteten Fassungen (afaik die aktuell letzte) als Bluray in der Complete-Edition.


 
Gab es nicht bei dieser Version mit der schwarz-silbernen Box die Urfassung als Goodie drauf?


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Gab es nicht bei dieser Version mit der schwarz-silbernen Box die Urfassung als Goodie drauf?


 
nein, die Kinofassung gab es erst Später, die Schwarz-silberne ist die Remasterte Fassung, da gabs nur ne Extra DVD


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2014)

Suchst Du jetzt eine der beiden Trilogien oder alle 6 Teile? ^^  Das hab ich noch nicht so ganz verstanden... denn I bis III sowie IV bis Vi sind ja jeweils für sich eine Trologie, zusammen aber nicht - sind ja dann auch nicht mehr nur 3 Teile...  


Per amazon gäb es jeweils I-III Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Star Wars - Trilogie: Der Anfang, Episode I-III [3 DVDs] und IV-VI Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Star Wars - Trilogie, Episode IV-VI [3 DVDs] gebraucht für zusammen 50€, sofern Du sonst nichts mehr findest. Hier bei "medimops" je 23€ +3€ Versand, ich geh davon aus, dass der Versand dann nur 1x anfällt. Das wäre dann schon ca 20€ günstiger als alle Teile in der BluRay-Box


Oder hast Du deutlich bessere Preise gefunden?


----------



## Kreon (20. Mai 2014)

Ich suche beide Trilogien, neu als DVD von Amazon lohnt es sich nicht, da kann ich mir gleich die BluRay holen. Aber eigentlich ist mir das preislich dann doch etwas zu hoch. Wenn mir jemand die VHS Kasetten überlassen könnte (ich würde die Portokosten übernehmen), würde mir das auch reichen.

Edith: Die Preise finde ich für so alte Filme ziemlich gesalzen, haben ja fast CoD Niveau


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, die Kinofassung gab es erst Später, die Schwarz-silberne ist die Remasterte Fassung, da gabs nur ne Extra DVD


 richtig. Das war diese Box



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die alten Kino-Versionen von 77, 80 und 83 waren dann später Bonus bei den 3. Limited Edition DVDs von IV, V + VI 
(mit der goldenen Schrift)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab zwar sowohl die silberne Box als auch die Limited-Editions als auch auch I bis III (Erstauflagen mit je 1er Bonusdisc) auf DVD sowie die Bluray Saga-Box, aber als Fan trenne ich mich nicht davon, sorry.

wie wäre es damit 
-> ebay I-III Box
-> ebay IV-VI Box


----------



## Kreon (20. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. Die Ebayangebote sind preislich ja noch ganz in Ordnung. Wenn ich den Zuschlag bei den VHS Kasetten nicht bekomme (bei denen ich auch schon mitgeboten habe), dann könnte es diese DVD Version werden.

Edith wollte noch wissen, ob Du (Lox) jetzt alle Teile mind. 3 Mal besitzt und dich kein einziges Mal davon trennen möchtest. Hab ihr erst gesagt, dass man Nerds solche Fragen nicht stellt, aber sie wollte nicht locker lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. Die Ebayangebote sind preislich ja noch ganz in Ordnung. .


 Aber die bei amazon für zusammen ca. 3-4€ mehr wären es nicht? ^^


----------



## Kreon (20. Mai 2014)

Ebay: 2x23=46 Euro
Amazon: 2x27= 54 Euro

Macht bei mir 8 Euro. 
Das sind schon 2 Döner = an 2 Tagen wäre das Mittagessen schon mal gesichert und ich könnte mal für einen Tag mit dem Flaschensammeln aussetzen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Ebay: 2x23=46 Euro
> Amazon: 2x27= 54 Euro
> 
> Macht bei mir 8 Euro.
> Das sind schon 2 Döner = an 2 Tagen wäre das Mittagessen schon mal gesichert und ich könnte mal für einen Tag mit dem Flaschensammeln aussetzen.


 amazon = 2x23euro + 1x 3Euro Versand (is der gleiche Anbieter, daher nur 1x Versand) -  musst halt die Gebrauchtangebote schauen, bei ebay sind es ja auch gebrauchte. Das wäre dann eben kaum mehr als bei ebay. Klar isses bei ebay dann billiger, ich sag ja nicht, dass Du es per amazon kaufen solltst. Aber mich wunderte halt, warum ebay "noch ganz in Ordnung" ist und mein Link wegen der 3€ Aufpreis und immer noch weit weit billiger als die BluRay-Box scheinbar nicht mehr


----------



## Kreon (20. Mai 2014)

ok, dann kaufe ich  halt die blurays. ist dann jeder zufrieden hier?


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn das deine Zufriedenheit mit einschließt, ja.

Und "Star Wars"... ja, die verlangen Hölle, nur weil da SW draufsteht. Aber das darf man schließlich in der FIlmsammlung stehen haben.


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Wenn das deine Zufriedenheit mit einschließt, ja.
> 
> Und "Star Wars"... ja, die verlangen Hölle, nur weil da SW draufsteht. Aber das darf man schließlich in der FIlmsammlung stehen haben.


 
du musst erster mal schaun was die verlangen wenn die statt Wars Trek draufschreiben ...


----------



## MichaelG (20. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, die Kinofassung gab es erst Später, die Schwarz-silberne ist die Remasterte Fassung, da gabs nur ne Extra DVD


 
Eben. Von der klassischen Triologie gibts/gab es:

- die originalen Kinofilme
- die THX-Edition
- die remastered Edition
- afaik noch mal eine ultimative Edition


----------



## Kreon (20. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt die alte Trilogie auf VHS geholt, für einen Euro. Das war gerade noch in meinem Budget. 
Jetzt bin ich also nur noch auf der Suche nach Episode I-III bzw. vielleicht auch bald wieder nach IV-VI, wenn ich festgestellt habe, dass es Bandsalat gegeben hat.


----------



## Kreon (15. Juni 2014)

Kurzes Update:hab jetzt die alte Trilogie auf VHS angeschaut. Das Bild war furchtbar, der Ton ging einigermaßen, ein Band lies sich nur noch langsam zurückspulen und nicht schnell, ständig lief ein grauer Schleicher von oben nach unten durchs Bild, das Bild selbst schwankte leicht von links nach rechts die ganze Zeit.
Kurz zusammenfasst: er war so unglaublich schön retro. Ich bin hin und weg. Wer braucht da noch BluRay und DVD


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Kurz zusammenfasst: er war so unglaublich schön retro. Ich bin hin und weg. Wer braucht da noch BluRay und DVD



Leute die ein Klares Bild und Ton wollen?
Gestern musste ich auch LeMans und teilweise auch Fussball auf einem alten Röhrenfernseher schauen und da wurde einem schon instant klar warum man soviel Geld für einen Flachbild-TV ausgegeben hat


----------

